# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  inactive dendrobates leucomelas

## Dragan Savic

Hi everyone! 
First of all forgive me on my English! I don't know grammar. 
It is a pleasure to be part of this forum and I hope that some members can help me and tell me what's going on with "my precious"!
She going out from her "house" for a couple of minutes every day in the same time.  But,  she doesn't move to much and when she moves she is not so secure and strong.  She eat,  but she is not in "the hunting mode" only eat what is in front of her. She have big belly but she is skinny... I can see her spine bones behind her head. 
Free weeks ago I lost my second one frog ho have a same symptoms before she stop to eat and died. 
Vivarium have from 77° to 84,2°F. Humidity is from 80 to 100%.
Please help me!  I can not lost another one  :Frown: 
p.s. picture of Viv and later I will upload pictures of dead frog.

----------


## Strider18

Sorry about your frog  :Frown:  Can you please answer these questions and highlight them if possible? It may help us figure out what is wrong.

“Trouble in the Frog Enclosure”
The following information will be very helpful if provided when requesting assistance with either your frog or enclosure. To help with your questions, please utilize the below list and post the information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog. This will allow for little confusion and a faster more informed response.

1. Size of enclosure
2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences
3. Humidity
4. Temperature
5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6. Materials used for substrate
7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.
- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv.
8. Main food source
9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often)
10. Lighting
11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12. When is the last time he/she ate
13. Have you found poop lately
14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)
15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.
16. How old is the frog
17. How long have you owned him/her
18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred
19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats
20. How often the frog is handled
21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

by Lynn(Flybyferns) and GrifTheGreat.


0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Dragan Savic

Dimensions are: 90×50×50 cm.  (51 US gallon dry). 
I have 2 dendrobates azureus and 2 auratus. They are slightly bigger than her, and they are not aggressive ,and she does not have fear of them. 
Humidity is from 80 to 100 %.  77 to 84,2 ° F. 
Only RO water and I changing every day. 
Substrate is a sand coconut peat. 
Set up is: live plants, red mor wood, polyurethane foam, Polystyrene. 3 months old. ..
food is: fruits fly, crickets, super worms,  Ca-worms, springtails and oder small insects and worms ho lives in Vivarium. 
Vitamins and CA once in a week. 
Light is MH 2x35w.
she still eating but once in a day, and I can not found poop because she is in her hole under the tree. 
I don't know how old she is, and I own her for a 2 months.

----------


## Dragan Savic

This is my frog ho have died...

----------


## Eli

Mixing species is NEVER a good idea. The other species are definitely causing stress for all the frogs. Not to mention 51 gallons is too small for six frogs

Dechlorinated water or spring water is the only thing that should be used for soaking. RO or distilled can be used for misting. 

Ca-worms, crickets, and superworms should not be fed to dart frogs. I don't even know how a dart could swallow a superworm??

Calcium should be used every other feeding and vitamins once a week

For a planted vivarium, ABG mix or something similar can be used. I believe we have an article somewhere that tells you how to make your own??

As for the death, my best guess is that the stress caused by the other species was too much for the poor little guy. You need to separate the species as soon as possible

----------


## Strider18

Mixing species is frowned upon by most of the people on this site. The heat is to high IMO you should try to keep it in the mid 70's. And as Eli said I would seperate the different species as soon as you possibly can, they can stress eachother out to death  :Frown:  Only feed FF, springtails, and bean beatles(bean beatles only as treats every 2 weeks).

----------


## Dragan Savic

I  didn't know about size of a vivarium... I was convince that 40x20 inches is good surface for 6 frog  :Frown:  
I didn't want to breed them, so I think they can be together as long as they not breeding. 
I didn't notice that she was stressed. I feel gilt. 
Food is to small,  smaller than a FF,  so I was sure that's OK...
I put her in smaller viv and I hope she will be better. 
Now I don't know what to do with oder frogs... in my country I'm the only one who have dart frogs. You can not imagine what I do to have them,  and now it's all going to be in vain. 
Man ho sell me frogs say that they can be together and I have large viv. 
For now I must keep together auratus ant aureus. Is second viv I have p. Vittatus. 
I just hope that she was stressed not seek. 
Tnx for everything!

----------


## Dragan Savic

She died.  All this time she was eating, but she was clumsy and I don't find poop. Her bally was overblown... 
one question. Can frog eat sand? But I think that was not a case.  I think it is some kind of infection.  Maybe fungus... is any one have idea what is it? Again , forgive me on my English, and annoyance

----------


## Lynn

Hello,
I'm very, very sorry to hear you lost them  :Frown: 
I think if sand got in their mouths they would likely push it out.

The temp was WAY too high!
This especially true for the auratus ! ! 
78 degrees F should send up the red flag !!!
They will do just fine with 70 - 76.

I hope that you try again  :Smile: 
Don't let the temp get above 78F.
A sustained temp above 80 is very dangerous.

 :Butterfly:

----------

